# vpn.sh - no reply for 9 days - closed?



## danni (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey,

Yeah, so 9 days ago, I opened a ticket, due to me not being able to connect to several of the US vpn's. As of today, I still havent recieved a reply.

4 Days ago, I created a "follow up" ticket, just to see if they had overseen my ticket - no response to that ticket either.

So, does anyone use this company and know whats up? Company deadpooled?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 17, 2014)

Huh.  From my experience with VPN.SH they've been fantastic and pretty damn professional.  I'd like to say lets not jump to conclusions, but everything is just speculations right now.

@liamwithers , you here man?


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 17, 2014)

He was online today on another board - so maybe he does not get any notifications.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, that's not uncommon in my expereince:



I submitted a ticket on Feb. 27th and got a response on March 16th...


----------



## ryanarp (Jun 17, 2014)

VPN.SH is alive and doing well, iirc they are offering dedicated IP in Dallas soon. So still big plans in progress for them.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 17, 2014)

They've been a somewhat stable service. Never had to put in a ticket, all good.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 17, 2014)

Boxode said:


> They've been a somewhat stable service. Never had to put in a ticket, all good.



Stable if you ignore the 3-4 weeks when most locations weren't working from about mid-February to mid-March and the  lack of communication during that time (they did _respond quickly_* though when a thread was started on LET about the problems).  They did offer a free month of service (only to those who opened tickets) but I'm not a big fan of prolonged outages and excuses since most of the hosting services I buy are for business (as opposed to watching Hulu or playing games),  so another one that won't be renewed.  I'll stick with EarthVPN for those times when I want a 3rd party VPN.

*._note to self: start new thread asking why so many tiny businesses respond so much quicker to forum threads than they do to support tickets_...


----------



## MannDude (Jun 17, 2014)

I've probably logged into the service <5 times. I originally got it for the Indiana location, but I think they had a server with Zach or SustainableDC in SouthBend (which is dead now) as it had the same IP problem that my SouthBendVPS server had when I tunneled traffic through it (Can't use Google because it thinks your requests are automated).

I don't mind slow support in the low-end side of things, I expect it, but in my example it took 17 days for a response... That's about 14 days too long in my opinion. Three days, I'd not be upset about if it was due to me logging a ticket Friday evening and outside of business hours or something.

I'd still use them though, the service is good but support is lacking.

EDIT: Maybe I've used them more than I thought or accidentally left my connection on for a long time... lol

 Accumulated Hours Online: 4 weeks, 4 days, 9 hours, 37 minute


----------



## VPN.SH (Jun 18, 2014)

We're still up and running. @danni please PM me your support ticket. I've had a guy working on support for a while and have tickets go through him (as per MannDude's screenshot of Julien's response). He usually gives me a heads up if anything has happened, however it appears as though he's left things much longer than expected. I'll have a word, and make sure that tickets have been diverted his way.

@MannDude in terms of your accumulated hours online, sometimes our system doesn't track the logout correctly and it can appear to show that you've been logged in for longer than you actually have - we're rolling out a fix over the next week or so - but the data usage stats will be correct.

After speaking with Julien I'll evaluate the support at VPN.sh and make necessary changes to fix the problem of slow responses. I can only apologise for the issues you've had and assure you that I'll do my best to make things right. As mentioned, @danni and any others who have had issues with support, please drop me a PM with your ticket and I'll have it looked into.

Thanks,

Liam


----------



## danni (Jun 19, 2014)

I have PM'ed you the ticket ID's


----------



## vimalware (Jun 25, 2014)

One of their Netherlands locations still works(on it).


But their client area seems down(database error)
https://www.vpn.sh/clients/clientarea.php

I don't know how else to contact them.


----------



## trewq (Jun 25, 2014)

vimalware said:


> One of their Netherlands locations still works(on it).
> 
> 
> But their client area seems down(database error)
> ...


Doesn't seem like he has been on today. Give him time, I'm sure he'll sort it when he comes online/wakes up.


----------



## danni (Jun 25, 2014)

The last reply I got from them was on the 22 - that they would try and fix why I couldnt connect to any us (pptp) location except 1.


----------



## killkat (Jul 15, 2014)

Come across this thread while wondering the same thing.

Signed up and PAID for their Dallas dedicated ip service a month ago, the service status is still 'pending' and unusable. There were a couple of emails from them saying some troubles with the setup and service should be ready soon. Opened 3 tickets since the last communication which was more than 2 weeks ago, no response at all !!

Just opened a complain with Paypal, hopefully that'll get their attention.


----------



## iClickAndHost (Jul 21, 2014)

1 month to reply a ticket? 

OP did you manage to connect to your VPN at last? Keep us posted.


----------

